# 8th Gold Coast social/meet Wed 5 March- THE OUTCOME



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Time for another social drink on the Gold Coast for AKFF members and our 8th occasion, and another chance to catch up with mates* Wednesday 5th March* from approx 4.30pm to when ever.....you can get a feed as well if you wish.

*Emerald Lakes Golf Club at Carrara* [cnr Alabaster Dve and Nerang Broadbeach Rd]..........in the main bar against the wall and near the gaming room entry.

If you are a new member its a good chance to meet and put faces to other forum locals.

Look for the AKFF motif on a table.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Oh OK I'll come and keep you company  

Chris


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

I am in again!!!!( couple more lites wont hurt) :roll:


----------



## tangoman (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll see you all there !
Cam


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

see you at 4.30pm for a cold beer


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

S'pose I could make another appearance - as long as you promise me there's gonna be no old blokes there who've got nothing better to do than catch all the decent bass in Hinze Dam and leave nothing left for me! :lol:

I'm expecting some decent bass attack stories, Dodge!

Matt


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry Matt there will be a few of us old blokes there 8) 8) and we might have a story or two if we can catch bass   we are off to Charrie hall dam in the morning, :shock: :shock: see you there.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mattayogi said:


> old blokes there who've got nothing better to do than catch all the decent bass in Hinze Dam and leave nothing left for me!


Matt I don't wish to hurt your feelings mate, but there is some triple research tomorrow, your blue water mate is having his RDO, so with luck there will more stories [or lies :lol: ]

Cam/tangoman look forward to meeting you mate


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Gunston's at it again! Does that bloke ever work? 

I better put the call out to the Hinze Dam ranger now - 'Be on the lookout for a couple of old bass poachers. One on a lime green and yellow swing - the other riding on the back of what appears to be a bloated whale' :lol: .

Have fun boys and hope you've got something to report Wednesday.

Matt


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah i'll come, look forward to meeting you all

Ian


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU6crIMAAA3XgAAQQAUFIBAAPu/fgCAAdRj8lNlAA9Qep6Qap+kCaMmg9TagzibrDSbC1pJJ/gRC0YEU1NC3KARAIzW8V2qtWjoz6Rno9QAYEw6SUMIWptTlFsQeC5VvdsK4zIL3uGBdyRThQkE6crIM


----------



## ilc (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been lurking here for a month or two, so I'll try and make it Wednesday - I'd put my chances at 50%, depending on work.

By way of intro, I've had a Hobi revo for about a year, bought it mainly for exercise peddling/paddling around the Broadwater. I mostly go early morning, and have noticed quite a few fish around, so I'm in the process of getting some tackle together to try and catch some!

I'd describe myself as a 'fair weather' fisherman, keen but not hardcore. I used to fish from a home made ply half cabin, but its ready for the scrap heap now. I've had good success in years gone by catching bream in the deep hole using yabbies, but from what I hear its silted up now. I spent a lot of my younger years down on the Hawksbury catching hairtail, and until recently would usually spend a week in winter down there. Fishing for the last few years has been limited to baiting hooks for my young family ("Yuck, I don't want to touch the prawn Daddy!" - yes, two girls, but I'm lucky that they'll give it a go for a while before running off to collect shells.)

I plan on trying my luck with lures and soft plastics for bream and maybe flathead. The original plan was just to troll while paddling, but I suspect I'll actually end up going out to specifically target fish. SP's and lures for bream are completely new to me, so I'll be looking for some advice.

Anyway, I hope to see you you all Wednesday!

Ian.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

To both the Ians will be good to meet and catch up fellers, you are welcome to join in the fun.

And also know Gilbo/headman is coming after yarning to him, Red hope you can get here on a night free of rain mate


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

gra said:


> please drink beer for me. Only Gold though because I have to drive tomorrow.


Gra will have a few proxy beers on your behalf mate so no probs, you will be OK to drive in the morning and with a clear head, as it will be Hahn or Cascade Light 8)

Safe driving to Lenthalls, and hope the drag screams often while you are there


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

It could be said the monthly GC social/meet came of age tonight with 10 akffers putting in an appearance.

Waz/Seadog, Gilbo/headman, Matt/mattayogi, Chris/Gunston, Mick/ardyakka, Red/redphoenix, Stu/spottymac, and me, and Tweed first timers from across the border in Cam/tangoman and Ian/ianwood.

It was the usual mix of fun, fishing input and general chat, and a chance for Ian and Cam to get some feedback from Stu for a venture offshore in the coming months on the Tweed or Palm Beach reefs.

It was good and will repeat on April 2


----------



## ilc (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it, have only just finished work. I'll try again on the 2nd.

Ian C.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

ilc said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it, have only just finished work. I'll try again on the 2nd.


Ian would certainly have been better than working, and hope to see you next time


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

An awesome turnout!

Special thanks to Red and Mick for those humungus bowls of wedges. They went down a treat.

Lots of great fishing tips flying around. I'm much keener to give SPs a go now - especially out in the deep.

See you guys next time. Let's hope we see even more people attending.

Matt


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

and a big well done to Richo/Dodge for continuing to organise these get togethers......


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like it went off with a blast.... pitty I couldn't be there. I will have to sort my diary out to fit the next one in (as i have been a little slack).
And also have dinner again, the food there was great

Dave


----------



## tangoman (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for organising the meet , it was nice to meet fellow Yak-fishers !! If I dont see you on the water I'll see you at the next meet !

May all your drags be tested to the limit !

Cam


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

A good time had by all - looking forward to next month.


----------

